

Show HN:  A simple library for saving JS objects in Windows 8 - madoublet
http://matthewsmith.com/code/windows8-data-store

======
untog
Almost entirely OT, but I had a chance to play around with a Lenovo Yoga
yesterday. It was the first time I really "got" Windows 8, and how the
marriage of desktop+tablet+mobile OSes could be fantastic. I'm in the market
for a new laptop and am sorely tempted to make it the Yoga... except that I
know I would sorely miss a POSIX terminal. Some Windows legacy is clearly more
difficult to get rid of than others.

~~~
hamidpalo
Console2 + Unix Utils + Cygwin

~~~
josteink
Cygwin comes with its own mintty terminal these days. No need for console2.

------
avolcano
I tried to figure it out from MSDN and couldn't, so maybe someone here knows
something I don't:

Is there any functional difference between LocalSettings and LocalStorage in
terms of capabilities? I see the use case for file storage, of course, for
special purposes; I see the use case for IndexedDB, for more powerful object
storage; I see the use case for RoamingSettings, which syncs between Windows 8
devices; but I don't see the use case for LocalSettings when LocalStorage
already exists (or vice versa).

It seems to me that the only reason that they're both usable in WinJS apps is
because one comes from the .NET APIs and one comes, of course, from the HTML5
APIs, and no one ever stopped to think they might be redundant.

Of course, I could be totally wrong. MSDN isn't exactly illuminating on this
matter, nor on, well, anything related to WinJS.

Oh, and an aside - if anyone's looking for a nice wrapper for IndexedDB that
plays nice with WinJS, give db.js (<http://aaronpowell.github.com/db.js/>) a
shot.

------
zacharyvoase
Caution: "Do whatever you want with it" is not a license.

I'd suggest the Unlicense (<http://unlicense.org/>). It at least has a
warranty disclaimer.

~~~
josteink
Please explain me, as a completely impartial outsider, in plain words, how "
do whatever you want with it" is not a license.

~~~
greyboy
In addition to what Cushman said, find out the results of Dr. Richard Hipp
(sqlite creater) about putting his software in the public domain. Some
countries don't have a similar concept, some companies need explicit
permission, etc. It would be easier if they simply chose a very permissive
license to use.

~~~
josteink
_It would be easier if they simply chose a very permissive license to use._

Only in a world where people's mindset has been ruined by copyright would it
be simpler to license something than giving it away.

~~~
greyboy
I understand the idealistic view. That doesn't negate what I said, however.

------
jheriko
incidentally - fopen still works if you want to clean out the MS enforced
sloppy parallelism and do your own - or even not be asynchronous...

